# Solved: Acer 5100 Error 0200: Failure Fixed Disk 0



## RKCrider (Dec 29, 2009)

Okay gang, I really need your help. I have an Acer 5100 that is about 3 years old. It has XP on it and recently I started to get crashes, Blue screen checking FAT32, and then the black load screen that would give 2 beeps and have the Error 0200.

I have replaced the HD(built the new HD with the recovery disk I made when I bought it) and the CPU. I have cleaned the fan, and there are no viruses, I even changed the boot sequences, and yes I have upgraded to the latest BIOS from Acer. 

I was looking to see if the CMOS battery needed replacing and when I saw the area around the battery I thought maybe this is the problem but I am not experienced enough to know. It almost looks like it is melted but maybe it is glue???? THe BIOS are fine, the clock is ok, but it takes me a few times to get it started since it always makes me go into the BIOS at startup.

I have a couple of pics of the battery area that I could send you to check and let me know what you think. Just let me know of a way to contact you.

THanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like it may be motherboard chip coming loose,

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=256427

Page 4, post #38



> Originally Posted by aspiretrouble
> Hi,
> Try this: Press the plastic around the keyboard using one finger just below the 'windows logo' key (the key next to 'Fn'), apply generous amount of pressure. If your laptop boots correctly, you should have a faulty motherboard, if this is the case, it´s probably the ATi chip just below where you are pressing (big BGA chip) that has bad contacts to the motherboard.
> Good luck. And please if that is the case help spread the word, I spent several hours surfing the net to find some info on this error and couldn't find anything consistent, I took the laptop apart, resoldered both ide connectors, even heated up this chip a little using hot air gun, no luck so far, but my guess is as simple as this, bga chip coming loose as usual these days...
> ...


.


----------



## RKCrider (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is pic of the CMOS Battery I was describing.

http://s782.photobucket.com/albums/yy103/RKCrider/?action=view&current=IMG_0258.jpg&newest=1


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like rosin from a manual solder job, its OK.

Did you read my post above?

.


----------



## RKCrider (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the resin, I feel a little better. By the way I just tried your idea about pressing on the area under the MS button, Dang, it jsut booted right up. I will keep trying that and then check into soldering the chip as well if it keeps working.

I too owe you a cold beer!!!!
THanks


----------



## RKCrider (Dec 29, 2009)

Mumbodog, One more question for your brilliant brain, can you describe how to get to the chip to check/fix it?

Thanks again


----------



## RKCrider (Dec 29, 2009)

Mumbodog, I was able to get to the chip to put something over it to hold it down. However, I was unable to lift the cover off totally because it seems it is being held down at the ethernet/USB port on the left side. 

On the positive note, as I mentioned I got something in there and the laptop is boting perfect everytime "so far". 

thanks again, you are the only one i have seen who has an actual fixfor this issue. 

Also, I think I figured out why it has/is happening... I noticed that when I pick up my laptop to move it or carry it, I always lift from the front left corner with my thumb o top and 4 fingers on the bottom. I am sure I was pushing up causing it to stress the solder points on the chip (especially if the top is up it would put even more stress on it). I am willing to bet others are doing the same thing.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> Also, I think I figured out why it has/is happening... I noticed that when I pick up my laptop to move it or carry it, I always lift from the front left corner with my thumb o top and 4 fingers on the bottom. I am sure I was pushing up causing it to stress the solder points on the chip (especially if the top is up it would put even more stress on it). I am willing to bet others are doing the same thing.


You may be on to something!

Have a happy New Year.

Welcome to TSG forums

.


----------

